# vuotta aiemmin



## Gavril

Moi,

Miksi käytetään tässä sijamuotoa "vuotta"? Olisin odottanut muotoa "vuosi" tällaisessa yhteydessä.



> Kaiken kaikkiaan heinäkuussa rakennuslupia myönnettiin yhteensä 1,7 miljoonalle kuutiometrille, joka on 7,2 prosenttia vähemmän kuin *vuotta *aiemmin.



Tarkoittaako tämä jotakin erilaista kuin "*vuosi *aiemmin"?

Kiitos


----------



## Mordong

VISK:n mukaan _(i)mmin_-johdosten kanssa käytetään partitiivimuotoista nominaalilauseketta, siis _vuotta/kuukautta/viikkoa aiemmin_, _hän laulaa minua kauniimmin_. (Uutena jäsenenä en saa liitettyä sinulle linkkiä, pykälä on kuitenkin §375).

En keksi yhteyttä, jossa "vuosi aiemmin" olisi oikein. Osaisitko antaa esimerkkilauseen?


----------



## Gavril

Päivää Mordong,

Ymmärrän, miksi partitiivia käytetään lauseissa _Hän laulaa minua kauniimmin_, _Hän on sinua lyhyempi_, jne. -- nämä tarkoittavat "kauniimin kuin minä", "lyhyempi kuin sinä", jne. Mutta jos _vuotta aiemmin_ tarkoittaa "aiemmin kuin vuosi", mitä sitten _aiemmin kuin vuosi_ tarkoittaa?

Ilmaukset _aiemmin kuin eilen_, _aiemmin kuin 1982_, _aiemmin kuin vuosi sitten_ jne. ovat täysin selkeitä, mutta _aiemmin kuin vuosi_ on erilaista, koska tietääkseni sana _vuosi_ ei yksin viittaa mihinkään tiettyyn ajankohtaan. Mutta ehkä on jokin yksityiskohta tässä, jota en huomaa.



> En keksi yhteyttä, jossa "vuosi aiemmin" olisi oikein. Osaisitko antaa esimerkkilauseen?





Verkohaulla löysin uutisotsikon, "Yhä useampi työtön oli työtä vailla myös *vuosi aiemmin*". Näyttää olevan paljon enemmänkin tällaisia esimerkkejä.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Verkkohaulla löysin uutisotsikon, "Yhä useampi työtön oli työtä vailla myös *vuosi aiemmin*". Näyttää olevan paljon enemmänkin tällaisia esimerkkejä.


Ne ovat esimerkkejä kielivirheistä, sanontojen "vuosi sitten" ja "vuotta ai(kais)emmin" sekoittumisesta.


> Verkkohaulla löysin uutisotsikon, "Yhä useampi työtön...


Suomenkielisessä tekstissä ei ole tapana laittaa pilkkua tähän.


----------



## Gavril

Hi,

I was thinking about this again just now, and I still don't get the logic behind the use of the partitive in _vuotta__ aiemmin_.

Is it correct to say

_kaksi vuotta aiemmin _"two years earlier" -- nominative _kaksi_
_puoli vuotta aiemmin _"half a year earlier" -- nominative _puoli_
etc.

but

_vuotta aiemmin_ "one year earlier" -- partitive _vuotta

_and does the same pattern apply to similar words such as kuukausi, päivä, etc.?

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Maabdreo

Is the article below relevant?  I'm not sure, but I think the last section says that phrases like "vuotta aiemmin" are (sometimes? always?) treated as objects, hence the frequent use of the partitive.  So then what looks like the nominative (or the genitive) is really the accusative.

Examples the article gives are:

- Tulin tilaisuuteen tunnin myöhemmin. 

- Sinne tultiin tunti myöhemmin.

- Tuntia myöhemmin paikalla ei ollut ketään.

The link:
http://www.finnlectura.fi/verkkosuomi/Syntaksi/sivu365.htm


----------



## Gavril

I checked Google for examples of _kaksi_ and _kolme_ in the partitive, and there do seem to be a lot of results for _*kahta* vuotta aiemmin_ and _*kolmea* vuotta aiemmin_.

However, there are even more results for _kaksi/kolme_ in the nominative (_kaksi/kolme vuotta aiemmin_), and so far, I can't find anything in the surrounding sentences that is conditioning the choice of partitive over nominative. Perhaps the aspect of the verb (perfect/imperfect) has something to do with it.

In any case, thanks for giving me more to chew on. 


PS -- The page you linked to also gives the example _Tulin sinne *tunti* myöhemmin, _though it calls _tunti _an "endingless accusative" (päätteetön akkusatiivi).


----------

